
Feds, right-wing media paint Portland as ‘city under siege.’ A tour of town show - Kednicma
https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/2020/07/feds-right-wing-media-paint-portland-as-city-under-siege-a-tour-of-town-shows-otherwise.html
======
Bostonian
"Portland police declare riot as anti-cop protesters torch union headquarters"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23889300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23889300)
. This was on the 52nd day of "protests". It sounds like a city under siege to
me, when rioters brazenly attack the police.

